# 어딜



## jungjishi

어디 is "where", but i don't know what does "어딜" mean.
and the meaning of the sentence "어딜가나?"
Can you explain for me?
Thank!!!


----------



## bonbon2023

체언 comprises pronoun(대명사, 代名詞), noun(명사, 名詞), numeral word(수사, 數詞).

조사(josa) 
체언이나 부사, 어미 따위에 붙어 그 말과 다른 말과의 문법적 관계를 표시하거나 그 말의 뜻을 도와주는 품사.
(Functional word helping the meaning of word or representing grammatical relevance between the word and other word by being attached to 체언, adverb, or 어미.) 

한글맞춤법 제33항(Article 33 of Korean Orthography): 체언과 조사가 어울려 줄어지는 경우에는 준 대로 적는다.
(When there's a word into which 체언 and 조사 is shortened by being combining with each other, it is written as the shortened form.)

어디 is pronoun, which belongs to 체언, in Korean, and '를' is 조사(josa). 
So 어디를 can be shortened into 어딜.

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a Korean grammarian.


----------



## jungjishi

I understood your replyment. Thank you so much


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

The only phrase I can think of where 어딜 is used correctly and properly is when someone is offended by the other person touching him/her and says "어딜 만져?" (Stop touching me! or How dare you touch me!)


----------



## vientito

This is indeed hard to grasp for with a mere difference of a 를 would make such a big change in the circumstance so employed.  I could have hardly expected that.   

Sometimes I see that happens elsewhere but I am not sure if it's similar to this.  When forming negative by adding 지 읺다 to verb stem there are a few times I see they add a 를 like this - 지를 않다.  I wonder if that 를 plays a similar role as what's discussed here?


----------



## jinmali

jungjishi said:


> 어디 is "where", but i don't know what does "어딜" mean.
> *and the meaning of the sentence "어딜가나?"
> *Can you explain for me?
> Thank!!!




Hi ^^

Can you provide some context, please? 

If it is just "어딜가나?" (with the question mark) I think the meaning is "어디를 가고 있나?": Where are you going?. But it is often used as a way to greet somebody (for example if you meet somebody you know in the street).

It depends on the context . 

In the middle of a sentence (and consequently without question mark ^^), it can be : wherever you go / everywhere.


----------



## bonbon2023

vientito said:


> This is indeed hard to grasp for with a mere difference of a 를 would make such a big change in the circumstance so employed.  I could have hardly expected that.
> 
> Sometimes I see that happens elsewhere but I am not sure if it's similar to this.  When forming negative by adding 지 읺다 to verb stem there are a few times I see they add a 를 like this - 지를 않다.  I wonder if that 를 plays a similar role as what's discussed here?



In -지 with negative words, for example ~지 않다, ~지 마, ~지 못하다, -지 is the ending, that attaches to stem of the verb or adjective. 
There are hyphens in front of suffixes and endings to indicate the usage if word is listed in dictionary. 
And 조사(the josa) doesn't attach to 체언(noun, pronoun, number word).   이/가, 께서, and 에서, 을/를, 이다 are examples of 조사. 
So, -지를 않다 is grammatically wrong.


----------



## vientito

hmmm perhaps not.  Googling actually gives quite a lot of legit examples.  In fact, I could even find entries in a grammar site.  I will open another thread for that


----------



## bonbon2023

bonbon2023 said:


> And 조사(the josa) doesn't attach to 체언(noun, pronoun, number word). 이/가, 께서, and 에서, 을/를, 이다 are examples of 조사.
> So, -지를 않다 is grammatically wrong.




The quoted sentences I gave you are wrong. So, I correct the previous remarks on here. 
And 조사(the josa) attaches to 체언(noun, pronoun, number word), adverb, or ending. Largely, 조사 is divided into 격조사, 접속조사, 보조사, e.g. 이/가, 께서, and 에서, 을/를, 이다 are examples of 조사(격조사). (http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=34251200)
'가' is also used as bojosa(보조사). In the structure -지가 않다. '가' is bojosa(가11-ii) .  '-지' is ending. Therefore, the structure, -지가 않다, is grammatical. 
"가11
(받침 없는 체언이나 부사어 뒤, 또는 연결 어미 ‘-지’나 ‘-고 싶다’ 구성에서 본동사의 목적어나 받침 없는 부사어 뒤에 붙어) 앞말을 지정하여 강조하는 뜻을 나타내는 보조사. 연결 어미 ‘-지’ 뒤에 오는 ‘가11’는 ‘를’이나 ‘ㄹ1’로 바뀔 수 있으며, 흔히 뒤에는 부정적인 표현이 온다. e.g.방이 깨끗하지가 않다.
(http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=2500)"




Similarly, you can also check out naver dictionary to see 이 and 를 are used 보조사 as well as 격조사 for reference.


----------



## jungjishi

thank for all your replies^^


----------

